# Any experience with Vortex scopes??



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has used the vortex brand scopes? Had a couple of people at work tell me about them so trying to get more input. I was going to buy the nikon monarch for my 270 but now I'm a little curious about the vortex... Any advice or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I run 2 of the Vortex 1-6x scopes. I throw them down on table tops all the time and they've held zero


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a pst 6-24 or 25. For the money you cant beat them. Ok glass, its gets a little hazy on the edge at high mag. But its illuminated reticle, turret reticle match, zero stop, 30 mm tube. I let a buddy shoot my dpms 308 with it and he thought it was a great scope as well. Just remeber its not a nightforce so dont try and compair the glass between the two. Huge difference. But the vortex is a great scope. I have also heard there higher end scopes are really good to


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have two of the Viper PST FFP in 6-24. One is MRAD RETICLE, one with MOA. As stated, it does get a little fuzzy at high magnification. Holds zero very well. I also have a strike force red dot on an AR. I can recommend them.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I've run 4 different 1st gen Razor HD Scopes, Milrad of course. I use Razor HD Binos, and a razor Red dot on my SBR. I recently sold my Razor HD spotting scope. I've been behind the Gen 2 Razor HD Scopes quite a bit recently as well. 

Buy with confidence, the glass is among the best there is...and the customer service is second to none. I love the folks at Vortex.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

223ai: have you did a side by side comparison with the razor vs a nightforce, s&b, or us optics? Wondering how it compares to those. I hear those razors are better than the pst. As i said earlier i know side by side the pst is less than a nxs or even a mark 4. But has better features than the mark 4. What other scopes have u compaired it to if not those i listed?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've had two Vortex Viper's for about 5 years. Got the second one to replace a Leupold after I bought the first one. Bright and clear optics and a great bang for the buck.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

I have 3. 1 strikefire and 2 crossfire . Love em, can't beat the warranty


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

I have the Viper PST 1-4x on my AR and a couple guys who swear by their zeiss and leupolds have looked through it.. Their reaction "Man that is a clear picture!" or very similar reactions. I think the scopes are excellent. My PST tracks true and holds zero without any trouble, and as was said before the customer service is reported to be top notch although I have never needed to use it.

My Vortex experience includes Viper PST 1-4X scope, Diamondback 4-12x scope, Viper HD 15-45 Spotting scope, and Diamondback 10x Binos. For the price I don't think you can beat them. Even their "lower end" line is of great quality. It is by no means low end and I feel beats most everyone else in their price range.


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

I just received my first Vortex off the UPS truck this past Wednesday. It is a Viper HS-T 4-16X44. I have not had a chance to shoot it yet, but did mount it up. Man this thing is awesome. Built very nice and way clearer than the Leupold VX-2 scopes I have. 

Now for customer service.....I was trying to choose between the HS-LR or the HS-T so I emailed Vortex customer service. Had a response within 30 minutes to an hour of every email or reply. To top it off, even though I bought the scope from Cabelas, the sales rep I was dealing with sent me a surprise package with a cap and multiple stickers. Then to top it off, he emailed me to make sure I received the package. Told him sure did and thanks, and mentioned that my son had staked claim of the cap.....1 week later, another cap for me with a note that said that my son and I could now have matching caps while in the field and thanks for the business. (Now that's what I call customer service).


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

I have two Vortex Viper 6.5x20 (44mm) scopes. They are fantastic. Good clarity and built well. I personally like the Duplex reticles with mil-dots.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a Vortex Gen II Razor HD 1-6 and love it. It is heavy for its size but bullet proof.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*vortex*

I appreciate all of the input!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have two Vipers. The newest one is a Viper PST. I'm very happy with the clarity and the unique zero stop that Vortex came up with. Overall a great scope for the $$


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I would own one before a lot of other American made scopes and higher end scopes like was said service second to none and I have two PST and for the money and clarity and glass , they are hard to beat ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have vortex diamond back binos and vortex scope. Great glass and awesome customer service/warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedjt (Sep 12, 2014)

HydraSports said:


> I have two of the Viper PST FFP in 6-24. One is MRAD RETICLE, one with MOA. As stated, it does get a little fuzzy at high magnification. Holds zero very well. I also have a strike force red dot on an AR. I can recommend them.


I have the same scope on a RRA Varmint .308 and I absolutely love the scope. I've never noticed the fuzzy edges mentioned and I have shot long range 600 meter targets as well as 100 yard shots at deer and it works well for both. I also have a Leupold and I think the glass on the Viper is very close if not as good as the Leupold.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

I put one 3x9 on a 7-08 couple years ago think it is the Viper model.
Good clear glass been satisfied so far.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Great scopes and the warranty is out standing


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I've had two of the original Viper model scopes - both were very good for the $ and the customer service is outstanding. Both came from Cameraland NY. One of the scopes was received with a cosmetic blem on it fresh out of the sealed box. It was just a pin ***** type mar in the finish of the objective bell - like it had contacted a sharp point but it was a defect nonetheless. I called Cameraland and told them about it and they insisted on replacing it. I was going on a hunting trip in a few days and had planned to mount the scope so I could mess around with the gun on the trip. Cameraland relayed the situation to Vortex and they promptly sent me a new scope directly from their distribution center via next day air along with a paid shipping label for my return. They even sent a handwritten note stating that due to my pending trip to not worry about returning the original scope until I got returned and had time to send it!


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

strosfann said:


> I've had two of the original Viper model scopes - both were very good for the $ and the customer service is outstanding. Both came from Cameraland NY. One of the scopes was received with a cosmetic blem on it fresh out of the sealed box. It was just a pin ***** type mar in the finish of the objective bell - like it had contacted a sharp point but it was a defect nonetheless. I called Cameraland and told them about it and they insisted on replacing it. I was going on a hunting trip in a few days and had planned to mount the scope so I could mess around with the gun on the trip. Cameraland relayed the situation to Vortex and they promptly sent me a new scope directly from their distribution center via next day air along with a paid shipping label for my return. They even sent a handwritten note stating that due to my pending trip to not worry about returning the original scope until I got returned and had time to send it!


 Wow - that's a powerful editing moderator!!! I got ***** autocorrected in for a word that was as G rated in its context as could be - starts with a p, ends with a k and has ric in the middle referencing a ding in a surface - Crazy.


----------

